# mount hdd ext3



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

on linux i was telling:
`mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/hdd`

here i say:
`mount -t ext2fs /dev/ad12 /mnt/hdd`

but how to see the partition of ad12 that i must mount?
ad12 is hole disk!

on linux `fdisk -l` was giving me:

sda (1tb)
sda1 (the partition that i was mounting)

here with fdisk -p i take the disk?
the command to take the partiton?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 2, 2010)

sda1 means the first primary partition on first SCSI disk.

Thus, you want to use the first primary partition (slice) of the disk:  /dev/hda12s1


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

ok.that i was exactly wanted 
i looked into /dev and after ad12 is ad12s1
i mounted perfectly 
thanx!


----------

